# Study help



## griffithsgriffin (Nov 20, 2011)

hey guys and gals, I am going to be taking the NREMT-B exam in about a month. Sadly, I finished my EMT-B training over 2 months ago, and I got busy, lazy, and stupid and got my face out of the books. Need to study and do some re-learning, however I am not quite looking to do practice tests yet. More like test prep is what I need. Anyone have any suggestions for what/how to study, materials, etc? Thanks!

Zack


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 20, 2011)

*Search. Then just go back and read the whole thing over.e*

Whenever something sounds unfamiliar, either make a note to go back over it, or stop and go back over it at once.


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 21, 2011)

I suggest starting from beginning and going over all of it again.

You'll rush through some areas you know well, but other areas you might slow down as you know some stuff but not others.

Never hurts to go over everything again... you have a month, a month is a long time if you use your time wisely.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 21, 2011)

Everyone covered it. I took my NREMT-B like 3-4 months after class and passed it first try, it's not a hard test.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 21, 2011)

griffithsgriffin said:


> hey guys and gals, I am going to be taking the NREMT-B exam in about a month. Sadly, I finished my EMT-B training over 2 months ago, and I got busy, lazy, and stupid and got my face out of the books. Need to study and do some re-learning, however I am not quite looking to do practice tests yet. More like test prep is what I need. Anyone have any suggestions for what/how to study, materials, etc? Thanks!
> 
> Zack



You'll be surprised at what you remember, guaranteed. If the class was any good, a lot of the information is stuck in your brain somewhere, you just need to find it. 

Practice-tests are excellent test prep too, they'll tell you what you already know and what you need to go back and review.


----------



## Danno (Nov 24, 2011)

Tigger said:


> You'll be surprised at what you remember, guaranteed. If the class was any good, a lot of the information is stuck in your brain somewhere, you just need to find it.



Hes right. A lot of the time ill ask myself what something is, then ill second guess myself and when i go back to the text low and behold my first instinct was correct all along.


----------



## griffithsgriffin (Nov 27, 2011)

thanks guys. nice to know I am not the only one who has waited to take the NREMT test


----------



## nwhitney (Nov 29, 2011)

One of the best ways to learn something is to teach it.  Try "teaching" it to a classmate or other Basic.


----------

